# Freeview Box Help!!!!



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

I bought a freeview box a couple of years back along with an indoor aerial. After many attempts i managed to set up the indoor aerial so that i got every channel. Last christmas i got a HD TV and now for some reason i got only get a couple of channels, i dont know why this is happening. When i plug the aerial into the built in freeview everything works fine i get every channel. I dont want to use the built in freeview because my freeview box cost me £100
Please help.


PS. I cant do a channel re-scan because i set a password on the aerial and i cant remember it.


----------

